# First Impressions of the AFAW Surf Rod



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Yesterday I received my first AFAW rod from our Florida Anyfish Anywhere distributor -- Steve Austin, here in Jacksonville. Steve, a fellow Florida Surfcasters club member, was also the builder of the 13' 3-5 ounce rod dubbed appropriately enough the "Surf" rod.

Time permitting, Steve builds a great fishing rod, using the best components. Mine has the top of the line Fuji reel seat, the cross-hatched shrink wrap for the butt and foregrip and Fuji alconite lowriders -- wrapped in my favorite USN blue and gold colors.

Steve and I took the rod on its maiden fishing trip yesterday to test it out against what we hoped was still on -- the north bound Pompano run. As a new dealer, Steve wanted to get additional data points with my impressions of the rod, as it is one of the first he has delivered in the area. (I know there are other AFAW surf rods being build by other area surf fishermen.)

We fished the AFAW Surf stick alongside some good company -- a couple of Steve's Zziplex 3500s, and a couple of my favorites - a Conoflex Gambit XTXL (12'9" & 3-5 ounces) and an Ian Golds "Match" (13' 3" & 4-6 ounces). Both of my comparison rods have been favorites for a couple of years because of their ability to cast long and for their bite detection.

The fishing was lousy, Bonnetheads and Sailcats, were the order of the day in the still muddy water from the recent blow. However, I caught a fish on my first cast with the AFAW, and the bite detection is superb!

Prior to fishing the rod, I put on a stock, well- tuned 525 mag that held 14# Sufix Tri and with 4 ounces, threw several OTG casts down the beach to get a feel for the rod. Really liking what I felt, I put a baited rig on and waded out thigh deep to send her fishing. My casting style while in the water can be rather undisciplined, but with either a Hatteras or overhead thump style cast, I was getting respectable fishing distance. The rod does load further down in the blank as has been reported by other testers. That suits me fine. A man in his sixties might not get the same sore shoulders that a day of slinging lead with a stiffer rod sometimes leads to. I'm happy to let the rod load on its own.

Anyhow, here are my initial thoughts: the blank loads easily and with sufficient power to comfortably throw 5 ounces, at 13' I like the length for a spiked rod in order to keep line out of the wash, with a slim butt and light weight it is a pleasure to cast (and I'm sure to fish hand held for a prolonged period of time) and the bite detection is superior. As I fish it more over the next couple of weeks, I'll certainly get a better feel for the rod. My guess is I'll be putting in an order with Steve for another AFAW Surf rod.


Kingfish, hope you notice this post. I predict you're going to really like this rod. It has the bite detection of the Star rods we like, but with the power and length to easily get bait into the second gut; especially in the hands of a better caster. The Pomps should be in your neighborhood.


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

SL ......Nice interesting report on the new rod. :fishing:


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

nomadfl said:


> SL ......Nice interesting report on the new rod. :fishing:


You will LOVE it nomad..Ya gotta get one.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

I guess I am going to have to get back down there and check this baby out..... sounds like it may be wienner ........ Sealevel email me your snail mail address , I have a care package for you..............


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

toejam said:


> I guess I am going to have to get back down there and check this baby out..... sounds like it may be wienner ........ Sealevel email me your snail mail address , I have a care package for you..............


Tj ....you mean a winner ....don't you???? A wienner (wiener) is something different....something you feed your hounds......:--|  opcorn:


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*Sea level*

I carried mine out yesterday and doubled it up on some Pomps, they were from 1.5 to 2.5 pounders, it does take a long cast around here. I am using the 11' Estuary and it is a great fishing rod for the pompano. I have cast the 13 on the feild, it will hum one out there. I like mine, and will probably get the 13. The fish were hot yesterday. the wind blew today.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

KF,

I just got back in from throwing mine some more at the Pomps -- like you say wind, wind and more wind. The day turned in to casting practice. The 13' Surf model will punch 4 ounces into the breeze. No Pomps though, but I'm glad to hear that you are having your way with 'em on your beach. 

I bet that 11' Estuary is a great little rod. Lyndon Godwin is considering one for his son.

Will the Pomps likely still be around Foley Beach in mid June?

TJ, you need to get one of these AFAW 13' 3-5 ounce rods too. Perhaps with an AFAW rod you can get on Wayne's secret island.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*lyndon's son*

How old is Lyndons son. I think this rod is perfect for the younger set. You can cast them far with an easy style. The rod loads progressive, and if you can get to the meat of it it will go a long long way. On the other hand it will go farther than anything I have ever used with a smooth delivery. 

I started Amanda at 10 with a su1262 rainshadow. It is a fine stick, the AFAW is even better. What I like best about the AFAW rods is the way they fish. Around my neck of the woods you got to reach the fish to catch em, it's just much more fun to enjoy the fight.

Should be some Pompano around Folly in June. Some doormat flounder are there if you target them.

Hey Toejam, if you're keeping up, lets get a fishing trip off. I got me an old ambulance 4x4 and am rigging it for fishing, can hit the private island or head for uncharted beaches North or South.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*11' Estuary*

I believe Lyndon's boy is 11; give or take a year. 

I've shown Lyndon my 11' Star Stellarlite and he thinks it would be ideal for little Lyndon, but as you know they are hard to find -- especially those made in the USA. If the Estuary is more than he wants to spend on a rod, maybe I'll sell him my Star and buy an Estuary for myself. From your comments I would like that little 11' rod. 

Go for it Toejam; sounds like a good trip.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Can I blow the siren going down the beach, huh, Can I, Can I, Huh Can I??????? 

Wayne ,,, at least you won't have to sleep in your Sub's driver seat,, hehehe;

This rod is sounding better and better! I guess I am going to have give Steve a line!!!!!

Nomad,,, you are picking at nits again,,,, I thought you were going to stop and take the hounds with you back north for the summer,,,, They have been really fustriated,,,, one was trying to mate with a tomcat yesterday!

SeaLevel,,,, the last two years we had good luck in SC in July ,,,,, just too many people in town! Looking more like Sept around here this year... we need to meet up there !


----------



## dandrew (Jun 15, 2006)

Sea Level, 
As you know, I have the same model Star Stellarlite as you. All things being equal, what would you estimate the distance gain to be with the AFAW 13' rod compared to the Star? 

Kingfish,
If you are familiar with the 11' 2-5oz Star Stellarlite, how does it compare to the 11' AFAW?

Thanks


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

dandrew said:


> Sea Level,
> As you know, I have the same model Star Stellarlite as you. All things being equal, what would you estimate the distance gain to be with the AFAW 13' rod compared to the Star?
> 
> Kingfish,
> ...


I would estimate 15 maybe 20 yards.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

"Kingfish,
If you are familiar with the 11' 2-5oz Star Stellarlite, how does it compare to the 11' AFAW?"


I fish the 2-5 oz. Star nickelite, and the 11' AFAW side by side. The star edges it out on distance, but the AFAW is much better with a fish on. I searched long and hard and have tried to many rods to name them all, but the Afaw is now tops in that catagory. 

It's worth noting I use a 6500 ct mag elite on the star and a 5500 cs pro shop on the AFAW.


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Hey king fish*

Hows about some pics of your 4x4 amblance as a work in progress?


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Haven't done anything to it to dress it up yet, been getting new exhaust and some other mechanical stuff, need to put a little more effort into it. It's 25 years old so ain't no hurry.


----------

